# Basement Bathroom



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Question: I have an addition being put on to my house with a full bsmt under it. They will pour footings, pour the walls, cut a doorway to the the current bsmt then pour a floor on the addition piece. I want to put in the plumbing neccasary to put in a bathroom in the bsmt. I have public sewer but the feed is 4' high so i will need to put in a pump. What do I need to do before they pour the new floor? should I have them not pour a piece or should I put in a tub and rough in the pipes? any ideas. Thanks


----------



## cmvsap (Jan 8, 2007)

*you need to do alot*

you have to rough in the underground plumbing right into the ejector pump which also has to be in the floor, If you didnt know that you probably shouldnt be doing this..:no: thats all done before you pour the floor over youre rough underground plumbing..







Help?? said:


> Question: I have an addition being put on to my house with a full bsmt under it. They will pour footings, pour the walls, cut a doorway to the the current bsmt then pour a floor on the addition piece. I want to put in the plumbing neccasary to put in a bathroom in the bsmt. I have public sewer but the feed is 4' high so i will need to put in a pump. What do I need to do before they pour the new floor? should I have them not pour a piece or should I put in a tub and rough in the pipes? any ideas. Thanks


----------

